# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Drak Lunacy - Italians about Leningrad Siege

## LuxDefensor

Well it's not Russian band but Italian. However I suppose it will be appropriate here. It's melodic death metal band. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Lunacy
Their album "The Diarist" (2006) is dedicated to the Leningrad Siege. They use mostly English lyrics but sometimes include some lines in Russian. I must admit that this is not very well Russian, and the vocalist has an awful accent. But in spite of that the music is so touching that it's hard to hold back tears. Just listen to the song "On memory's white sleigh" (almost entirely in Russian) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYnQT-xrPdM 
Порхая как бабочка, будут тебе апплодировать.
Порхая как бабочка, люди останутся околдованы. 
Падай снег... закрывай это всё.
Слишком многие ужасы, слишком на глазах.
Нева вымой от крови,
Вымой всю бездну (жизни) времени этого.
Падай снег... и (ты) холод, помогай ему
Помогай волочить белые санки её,
Падай, облечи её неизбежные мучения.
Боже мой, очень трудно. 
Снег... падай мучения. 
Пархая как бабочка, будут тебе оплодировать.
Пархая как бабочка, люди остануться околдованы. 
Ты, маленькая балерина, большого Мариинский,
Но не в Мариинском, а в Пискарёвском.  
Leningrad:
"Time,how can I bleeding in these days of loneliness...
Voice,how can I singing of an empty cradle song...
Eyes,why are you closing if the sunset has to come...
Fate,why don't you calm down,death is resting by my side..."  
P.S. Всех с Днем Победы!

----------


## LuxDefensor

Heart of Leningrad - another amazing song! *Beat my heart, go on!* - it's just increbible http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yM1ImfvvCHs 
I'm walking back from hell
Buried my life again
Stand alone, the claws within
I forget my name 
I'm walking back from hell
People cared away
Suffering is what I see
In the void I lay 
Between myself and death
There is my Leningrad
Beats a sound
The speakers all around 
Beat my heart, go on
Beat my heart, I know you're tired
Make me feel we're still alive
Beat my heart, go on, be my metronome
Beat my heart, I know you're tired
Make me feel we're still alive 
I know I'd die
I know I'd die for Leningrad 
Beside my words
There is a radio
Beats a sound,
The heart of Leningrad, for Leningrad 
Beat my heart, go on, for Leningrad
Beat my heart, I know you're tired
Make me feel we're still alive
Beat my heart, go on, be my metronome
Beat my heart, I know you're tired
Make me feel we're still alive 
900 days, 900 Nights
I know you're tired
I know.

----------

